# Watched a movie tonight that made me think....Should pot be legal?



## Angi (Aug 7, 2011)

So I am am pretty conservative person, but tonight I could not find anything to watch ( Netflicks kind of sucks) Anyway I watched a movie called THE UNION. It is about Marijuana and why it is not legal and should be. It really made me think maybe it should be legal. I don't smoke and have not done so in over 20+ years, but I do drink which is probably worse. Pot is less addictive than alcohal, cigarets or caffine. So why do you think it is illegal? Why should it be illegal? Why should it be legal? As I understand the ones that have the most to lose if it were legal are the criminals.

Thoughts?


----------



## jackrat (Aug 7, 2011)

One of the most stupid laws ever passed,in my opinion.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 7, 2011)

Aa a libertarian I believe that an adult should be able to put what ever chemicals into their body that they want to. I don't smoke, or do drugs and rarely drink but I don't think the government should be able to tell you what chemicals are ok to put into your body and which ones are not. Now with that being said I think most people want the freedom to do drugs without the responsibility. As for why it is illegal I plainly think that most people want it illegal because they think once the government oks something that will encourage people to do it, I don't like drug user myself, so I don't hang around them, and all of the sudden the government giving the ok to marijuana would not make me want to do it, but I am not a normal person either. Ok I will stop rambling now.


----------



## Angi (Aug 7, 2011)

I am quite conservative and don't have a problem with laws that keep people from using dangerous things or things that will cause them problems that MY tax $$$$ will have to pay for. That said I don't see any problems caused by marijuana other than those from it being illigal. I would like to hear feed back that are pro and con. I guess I didn't think much about this until I had a teenager. I am much more afraid of him drinking. I know how stupid alcohal can make me. I also know how addictive it is.
David~I bet you would be suprised at the people you know that just don't let anyone know they smoke. I recently found out a few parents I know from the ballfield smoke. They were not who you would look at and guess... Oh ya he is a stoner. They were professional, family types with good jobs and nice homes. Blew me away.


----------



## mctlong (Aug 8, 2011)

No, marijuana should not be illegal, IMHO. If a grown person wants to smoke, let them. However, it is a myth that marijuana is not addictive. It is. Whether legal or illegal to smoke, I think its very important to educate the public, teenagers specifically, on the long term consequences and health effects of marijuana use.

I am annoyed at how much of my tax dollars are wasted on maintaining the marijuana laws. I would much prefer that money be spent on public education. A report done by Dr. Jeffrey Miron, professor of economics at Harvard University estimates that legalizing marijuana would save $7.7 billion per year in government expenditure on enforcement of prohibition. I think we should legalize, tax, and regulate marijuana, like we do with alcohol and cigarettes. We're in a recession and it would be nice to create jobs and collect tax dollars on marijuana rather than spending billions enforcing the illegalization of it. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Laura (Aug 8, 2011)

Im on the fence with it... Legalise it tax it and make money off it... if it was legal , would more people be using? more DUI? less enforcement...money saved there..
Cocaine used to be legal... 
Alchohol is one of the worst drugs... and it totally legal.. and abused by some... 

heck what about prostitution... make it legal and clean it up? get it off the streets, a lot of money wasted there too.. on both sides!


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think "Big Brother" should be telling any adult what they can or can't do with their own body. We have laws, and a system, already in place for people who abuse any substance or endanger others while doing so. I'm a grown up. I don't need a mommy and a daddy to tell me what to do anymore.

Same thing for helmet and seat belt laws. I think it is moronic to ride a motorcycle with out a helmet, but I still don't think the government should be telling me that I have to...

Pot should be legal. I don't smoke it. I don't have any interest in smoking it. But the government has NO business telling me I can't.


----------



## HLogic (Aug 8, 2011)

The problem as I see it. Legalizing marijuana would cause the price to plummet - if it is legal, you can grow your own, like wine, beer & tobacco. Keeping it illegal keeps prison systems full, enforcement busy and the seizure of personal property associated with arrests 'legit'. More taxes can be taken to justify the building, maintenance and staffing of prisons and funding the fed, state & local drug task forces than would be made on something that anyone can grow more than enough for their own use and thus generate very little, if any, tax revenue. Follow the money, not the logic...


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2011)

I support the legalization of marijuana. 
It's funny going to concerts and seeing people smoke anyways, out in the open  

A few years ago my uncle found out his son was smoking occasionally, and he was so upset with my family when we wouldn't participate in an intervention  He was like, "this is serious you guys...he is on drugs!" 

My mom has a little joint paint, arthritis, etc. just associated with aging...I think a little weed is just what the doctor ordered


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't drink or smoke pot, but it has always been my stand that if alchohol is legal, why not pot? I agree with Tom that the government should not tell us what we can or cannot do to our own bodies. I don't think that pot should be legal because a few professionals smoke it and are fine. I think it should be legal so that people can decide weather or not to screw up their lives without the government thinking for them. When Rob and I were buying our house we had to find a new lawyer on our closing day. He did not show because he was in rehab for abusing drugs. It's nice to know what he was using his retainer for. 

If pot & alchohol why not all drugs? Population control at it's finest.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 8, 2011)

Marijuana Is Legal For Medical Patients, and a Couple Years Should Get Passed For Everyone Either 18 and over or 21 and over!

For The Past ten Years i Have Seen It Get Popular Going Threw School, Many Kids Smoked, I Never Did
But anyways I Have Seen Many People Use It In Public and Talk About It Like Nothing

I Do Believe That Drinking is worst, it causes many health problems, its worst and more addictive Then Marijuana!
If You Think About it If You Drink too Much you Can Kill Brain-cells and or Get Alcohol Poising and death


if You Smoke To Much Marijuana, The Worst Thing That Can Happen Is It Will Kill Braincells But a lot Less, You Might get Hungry, and Then Take A Nap!

I Personally Think That Marijuana is better is Some Cases then Drinking 

But Everyone Has Thier Own Opinion And Argument


----------



## Angi (Aug 8, 2011)

Unfortunatly drug use does not steralize people and there are innocent victims, so that would not work for population control. I know a lot of people who have fosterd or adopted children of parents that used alcohol or hard drugs. They say alcohol is the worse for an unborn baby. The pain these kids go through is unforgivable. The cost to the tax payers is large and could last the life of the child .

The fall out from these things cost tax payers money. I pay a lot of taxes and would like a say in things that will cost me money. There for I am all for things that can really cause harm being illegal. 

I still wonder, is pot bad or is that just what I have been told for 40+ years?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't imagine inhaling a burning substance into your lungs is a good thing


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 8, 2011)

I have known a lot of people that smoked pot when I was in highschool. The ones that are still smoking pot now 12 years later, have not changed much at all. They never finished college or even attended. They have rap sheets and are not financially successful. They are the ones who are in their early 30's with pot bellies and receding hairlines trying to pick up highschoolers and perpetually looking to "party". To me that is bad.


----------



## Angi (Aug 8, 2011)

That is very interesting Erin. I did not keep in contact with any drug users from high school. Meth was the new and popular drug where I lived and the kids that stuck with that were a real mess by 25.
I guess what I really wonder is, is it safe as a recreational drug. I am learning that many things about it I was taught when younger are not true. I worry and wonder about these things because I have a teenager.

LOL David I don't even like camp fires or fire places because I hate smoke. I have candles in my fire place and it has never been used.

Jacob your oppinion is interesting because you are close in age to my son.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have several friends that smoke pot. Most of them have college degrees and good jobs.
My oldest friend that still smokes is 27 and he lives on his own and has a great job. Movies seem to portray people who smoke in a negative light- dead beat potheads that sit around and get high all day. Hell, my friend is a nurse and she smokes on occasion 
I wouldn't consider it harmless, but I don't see a problem with the occasional joint  
I dated someone who smoked pot, cigarettes, and would binge drink. I preferred when he smoked pot over the cigarettes and binge drinking.  (And yes, I re-evaluated my standards since ending our relationship )


----------



## terryo (Aug 8, 2011)

Every night my husband would tell my boys to pull the "weeds" growing in back of the pool. This went on for half the Summer. Most of the time we didn't see my husband, as he was climbing the ladder of success....out drinking with the boss every night. One Saturday, he was home and the "weeds" by this time were about 6 feet high. I heard the usual speech...."Can't you do anything with these kids?" I was abiding my time waiting to see how big "the weeds" would get and what was going to be done with them when they finished growing. They were really beautiful plants, and if you know me, you know how I love plants. Finally he couldn't take it any more and he pulled out all the weeds and chopped them up and put them in a big garbage pail in front of the house. I had to move fast, before we all got arrested, so I called my oldest son and told him to find his brothers and get home and get the "weeds" out of here fast. Don't hate me......I was a cool Mom. Just a fun story.
My sons are extremely successful and have a family owned business that does very well. I've never seen them smoke the stuff, but ..................
I too hate when the Government tells me what to put in my body....or anything else.


----------



## jackrat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love that story,Terryo.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha Terry!! Great story  How did it get there in the first place?


----------



## terryo (Aug 8, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Ha Terry!! Great story  How did it get there in the first place?



Little seeds were planted in back of the pool, (by my kids) thinking my husband wouldn't notice them as they were mixed in with the shrubs. I have a million stories like this one, and my grand kids always beg me to tell stories like this about their Dads.


----------



## Angi (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL! Oh well if your kids turned out okay maybe there is hope for mine . Mine have not started growing plants yet.


----------



## laramie (Aug 8, 2011)

I have no problem with pot. First of all it comes from the earth. Cigarettes are worse for you and they are legal. There are so many legal perscription medications that do the sam ething if not more to the body than pot. I used to work oncology and there were wo many patients that used pot to help their pain and with pot they were able to eat again. If we (the U.S.) were more like Amsterdam, I really don't think that we would have such a bad drug problem. I think that if more people smoked a bowl now and then, perhaps this would be a much happier place.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Aug 8, 2011)

YES.







..


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 8, 2011)

here in colorado, you cant go a block down the street without seeing a dispensary! a couple years ago, weed was a HUGE thing! now that it is semi-legal, its not a big deal at all! and there are way less if any crimes involving it. i honestly don't see why it still is illegal, their just wasting money and jail space for stupid minor offenses that shouldn't be a crime in the first place. save that for the real crimes! i myself do not smoke it and don't plan on it. but i am fine with it. ( i have a bigger problem with alcohol than marijuana) i have had 5 friends killed by drunk drivers in the past couple years. weed does not impair someone from driving like other things!


----------



## Angi (Aug 8, 2011)

In California the rules on driving after smoking are not real clear. You can get a DUI even if you haven't smoked for many hours because it stays in your blood stream. That is even if you have a card.
I have not seen one person here against it, even though most have said they don't smoke. That is very interesting. I wonder what results I would get from F/B? Do I dare let people in my community know I think about such things?! Maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## DocNezzy (Aug 8, 2011)

Alcohol is much worse for you than marijuana. I recently visited Amsterdam, and the most of the use there is by tourist. Talking to locals, it isn't a big deal and most only use on occasion. By taking the TABOO factor out of the equation, you make it less desirable. It could no longer be used as a rebellion tool. I know many people who are extremely successful that still smoke. I can not, but maybe when I'm retired and just chillin' on the front porch!  

I would much rather see people smoke than drink. Let people do what they want with their bodies. And we do have a choice in the matter. VOTE!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2011)

No offense but I don't want to be like amsterdam, just legalize it, and let citizens who want to smoke it do it in the privacy of their own homes.


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 9, 2011)

can you imagine how many small businesses would sprout up if you could sell pot legally? Im currently watching Weeds on showtime...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 9, 2011)

George Washington and many of the original "Americans" grew it...good enough for them, good enough for us.

BTW, the first pot laws were passed to keep black folks "in their place", back during the Jazz Age...look it up!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 9, 2011)

Legal or not still doesn't change my views on it. I won't use it, regardless.


----------



## terryo (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't care if they legalize it or not. I would never smoke it either. I don't drink or do anything that alters my mind in any way. I tried it and didn't like it. I have enough trouble concentrating as it is.


----------



## Candy (Aug 9, 2011)

terryo said:


> Every night my husband would tell my boys to pull the "weeds" growing in back of the pool. This went on for half the Summer. Most of the time we didn't see my husband, as he was climbing the ladder of success....out drinking with the boss every night. One Saturday, he was home and the "weeds" by this time were about 6 feet high. I heard the usual speech...."Can't you do anything with these kids?" I was abiding my time waiting to see how big "the weeds" would get and what was going to be done with them when they finished growing. They were really beautiful plants, and if you know me, you know how I love plants. Finally he couldn't take it any more and he pulled out all the weeds and chopped them up and put them in a big garbage pail in front of the house. I had to move fast, before we all got arrested, so I called my oldest son and told him to find his brothers and get home and get the "weeds" out of here fast. Don't hate me......I was a cool Mom. Just a fun story.
> My sons are extremely successful and have a family owned business that does very well. I've never seen them smoke the stuff, but ..................
> I too hate when the Government tells me what to put in my body....or anything else.





Too funny Terry.  My second oldest also planted a seed last year and for some reason didn't think that I'd know what it was.  Stupid.  Like you I did not want to kill the plant so I had him move it out of sight from my younger children. To his surprise it grew a bud and that was that. After that I got rid of it because although I might agree that adults can do what they want with themselves I still feel an obligation to my younger ones to teach them about every drug that will come available to them soon enough. I like to teach both sides of things.


----------



## Angi (Aug 9, 2011)

I have no desire to use it either. I used it as a teenager and it made me laugh, eat and go to sleep. I do feel that I may have been wrong to look down on those that smoke when I enjoy my wine.
And to think wine is probably worse.


----------



## terryo (Aug 10, 2011)

Candy said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Every night my husband would tell my boys to pull the "weeds" growing in back of the pool. This went on for half the Summer. Most of the time we didn't see my husband, as he was climbing the ladder of success....out drinking with the boss every night. One Saturday, he was home and the "weeds" by this time were about 6 feet high. I heard the usual speech...."Can't you do anything with these kids?" I was abiding my time waiting to see how big "the weeds" would get and what was going to be done with them when they finished growing. They were really beautiful plants, and if you know me, you know how I love plants. Finally he couldn't take it any more and he pulled out all the weeds and chopped them up and put them in a big garbage pail in front of the house. I had to move fast, before we all got arrested, so I called my oldest son and told him to find his brothers and get home and get the "weeds" out of here fast. Don't hate me......I was a cool Mom. Just a fun story.
> ...



I absolutely agree with you Candy. One big problem than I had when mine were growing up was that they were all less then 2 years apart, and became a combined force.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been trying to stay out of this convo,But alas, I had to put my 2 cents in. 
what got to me was the "it come on it comes from the earth", so does ricin! Ricin, from the castor oil plant Ricinus communis, is a highly toxic, naturally occurring protein. A dose as small as a few grains of salt can kill an adult so that is a rediculous reasoning. Shrooms also come from the earth, many toxic and deadly things come from the earth. 
I don't like anything that changes a persons ability to make good decisions. I don't like being told what to do by the govt., however I like knowing that if a pot head or drug addict is interfering with my lifestyle or the family friendly neighborhood I live in, that I can rely on the government to do something about it. 
No one wants the governments opinion, but everyone wants the governments help! And yes the government pays my bills, I work 50 hours a week for the government, I risk my life to stop pot heads from ruining my area. Sorry I don't agree with the pot should be legal idea, I don't have all of the answers, but I feel pretty safe saying that is not the answer.


----------



## Laura (Aug 10, 2011)

Its All Natural... So is arsnic.
Thats what my husband says...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't drink, nor do I smoke cigarettes or marijuana. However, as a Libertarian, I think people should be free to do so in private, so long as it is not bothering me. I think America's bias against pot is both cultural and political, but it's a big waste of federal resources to try and enforce it. I say we should decriminalize pot.

You should add a poll to this thread, so we can see the breakdown of where people stand on this issue.


----------



## Angi (Aug 10, 2011)

Jenn~ I did not start this thread because I wanted to hear"pot is fine" I wanted to hear ALL oppinions. I appriciate your contribution. My husband broght up oleander, mushrooms and cocaine when we had this discussion with a member of our family. My biggest thought for why it should be legal is I don't think it is as bad as alcohol and I think there would be less crime it it was legal. As a ultra conservative this is a new thought for me.

Geo~ Good idea How do I do that?


----------



## terryo (Aug 10, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> I have been trying to stay out of this convo,But alas, I had to put my 2 cents in.
> what got to me was the "it come on it comes from the earth", so does ricin! Ricin, from the castor oil plant Ricinus communis, is a highly toxic, naturally occurring protein. A dose as small as a few grains of salt can kill an adult so that is a rediculous reasoning. Shrooms also come from the earth, many toxic and deadly things come from the earth.
> I don't like anything that changes a persons ability to make good decisions. I don't like being told what to do by the govt., however I like knowing that if a pot head or drug addict is interfering with my lifestyle or the family friendly neighborhood I live in, that I can rely on the government to do something about it.
> No one wants the governments opinion, but everyone wants the governments help! And yes the government pays my bills, I work 50 hours a week for the government, I risk my life to stop pot heads from ruining my area. Sorry I don't agree with the pot should be legal idea, I don't have all of the answers, but I feel pretty safe saying that is not the answer.


 This would have to be a whole different debate...but....I don't know what kind of work you do, but does the Government pay your bills or do the taxpayers? The Government, who is supposed to be for the people and by the people, seems to be taking over our lives. They passed a law now saying that you can't sit outside in a Park and smoke cigarettes. So now they are taking over even the air. There are many drugs that induce crime, but I really don't think pot is one of them. I do respect your opinion though.

Another thought......For a few years I was involved with counseling and group therapy at the Y. I talked with kids who spent time in jail, rehabs, and community service. Most, at that time, were there for crack, which was the most popular drug at the time, and pills. None were there for pot. Most kids, I've found, who are totally into pot, are introverts. They will sit in there room for hours and smoke. Rarely do you see one out in the street with a gun robbing a store to get money for pot. Here in NY, pot is so easy to get...you can grow it yourself. It's cheap too.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 10, 2011)

I know I am in the minority on my opinions, but I am okay with that  I totally respect others opinions, but as long as it is against the law I will continue to enforce that law. Maybe you could be right, I just have a hard time visualizing the legal pot america. Who knows?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 10, 2011)

terryo california passed a law recently that you can't smoke in your own car if you have children under 18 in there with you, how that passed constitutional wise is beyond me, that is why I fear big government.
My apologies for going OT.


----------



## Angi (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok David that is a can of worms for me  I think it is a child safty thing. I grew up in a house or car full of smoke. I got asthma as an adult and have had some lung problems. My parents just didn't think they were risking our health.

Jenn~I really thought your oppinion would be the majority. I haven't put this question on my F/B page yet but I bet the answers will be much different. In California it is legal with a medical use card which anyone can get, from what I hear.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 10, 2011)

dmmj said:


> terryo california passed a law recently that you can't smoke in your own car if you have children under 18 in there with you, how that passed constitutional wise is beyond me, that is why I fear big government.
> My apologies for going OT.



I am totally okay with any law that protects children from their parents or caregivers ignorance or selfishness, sorry, but why should you have the right to expose your kids to that, it is ignorant. It sucks that a law like that is needed, because so many kids are suffering from their own parents addictions. I suppose child seats laws are rediculous too?! Just my opinion, I think laws that protect those who cannot protect themselves are justified  I totally respect that you may think smoking in a car with a child in it is okay, sadly you are mistaken



Angi said:


> Ok David that is a can of worms for me  I think it is a child safty thing. I grew up in a house or car full of smoke. I got asthma as an adult and have had some lung problems. My parents just didn't think they were risking our health.
> 
> Jenn~I really thought your oppinion would be the majority. I haven't put this question on my F/B page yet but I bet the answers will be much different. In California it is legal with a medical use card which anyone can get, from what I hear.



I think in Cali it is definatley easier to get, but AZ isn't far behind, they legalized it for medical reasons here recently. It may fix the violence that goes with it, I just don't know  I agree with your safety issue comment also, as I am sure you can tell


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sure that David wasn't condoning doing something harmful to children. What the point is is that parents should take it upon themselves to think of their children's safety...not government making laws about it.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 10, 2011)

I did not say it was ok but I don't think the government has the right to decide how your kids are raised, that is how stupid nanny state laws start, well it is for he children. every time I hear that I cringe. Remember the 4 inch turtle law was passed for the children, when you say any law that protects the children, that means that you think the government can raise your kids better than you, sorry I don't agree with that. Where does it stop telling you what foods your kids can or can't eat, what activities they can't do? Where does it stop.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I'm sure that David wasn't condoning doing something harmful to children. What the point is is that parents should take it upon themselves to think of their children's safety...not government making laws about it.



They should, but they don't always. I have pulled people over in AZ that had a baby in a car seat sliding around in the back of a pick up truck, also a family of 8 stuffed into a toyota sedan with 2 and 3 years olds on the laps of people. These were on an interstate not a rural back road. And noone was in the back of the pick up with the child, the temp that night was 45! It is very sad that laws protecting children are needed, but thinking people will do the right thing just isn't reality


----------



## Angi (Aug 10, 2011)

I have often thought about the fact that so many safety issuse have to become laws before people except that something is unsafe. I know I have gone off topic now....but I think most of us over 35 or 40 grew up living in a smokey house, not wearing seat belts, riding in the back of pick-up trucks ( sometimes with drunk parents driving), with way to many kids piled in a car and nobody thought there was anything wrong with it. Why does a law have to pass before we except something as unsafe? My dad usedto sa "I can drive after a couple beers better than most people can on a cell phone" Yet at the time that was legal.

I hope I don't offend anyone. I am not offended by any oppinions I have heard. But I do like to hear what other have to say.


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Aug 11, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that David wasn't condoning doing something harmful to children. What the point is is that parents should take it upon themselves to think of their children's safety...not government making laws about it.
> ...



SOME people cant afford nice big family vehicles. They do what they need to to get by. How much did it cost them financially for breaking those laws? I'm sure THAT didn't help them get a safer vehicle. Sometimes "laws" don't actually make lives better or safer. I'm positive you've done things in your life that have not been legal because you felt you needed to or had to, you just didn't get pulled over for it or caught.

Sorry to go OT Angi.


----------



## Angi (Aug 11, 2011)

No worries Alyssa Interesting thought. I don't agree to some point, but I agree that things can be hard when families don't have money.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 11, 2011)

As for smoking dope- I am a pretty conservative, old-fashioned guy, but I think that any drug that has characteristics that are roughly similar to alcohol and tobacco may as well be legal. I am pretty sick and tired of expending the money in the US in the drug war for Drug X, while Drugs Y and Z are perfectly OK and can be purchased and used by anyone old enough. It just seems dumb.

As for nanny state laws, like motorcycle helmets and child protection laws... I am of two minds. In all too many cases, the government DOES know how to raise your kid better than you do, sadly. I think we need a certain amount of laws to protect us from stupidity, laziness, greed, etc.

Want to ride a chopper with no helmet? I say go for it- as long as there is a law that says that absolutely NONE of my money goes to help your medical bills if you get hurt- no medicaid, no subsidized care, no 'freebies' from the hospital (which I pay for in higher rates), etc. Only your own insurance, the cash in your account, or the money your friends and family can raise. This is a basic variation on the concept that 'your right to free expression ends where my nose begins'. 

Kids, however... this is tougher. Lots of kids suffer because their parents are unable to do their parenting jobs well. Maybe they are too poor, too uneducated, too unaware, too selfish, too dumb or ignorant, or whatever, but innocent kids suffering deserve some assistance from a compassionate society. Someone once said something like the primary role of government is to protect those that cannot protect themselves, and children are the ultimate example of this.


----------



## terryo (Aug 11, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> As for smoking dope- I am a pretty conservative, old-fashioned guy, but I think that any drug that has characteristics that are roughly similar to alcohol and tobacco may as well be legal. I am pretty sick and tired of expending the money in the US in the drug war for Drug X, while Drugs Y and Z are perfectly OK and can be purchased and used by anyone old enough. It just seems dumb.
> 
> As for nanny state laws, like motorcycle helmets and child protection laws... I am of two minds. In all too many cases, the government DOES know how to raise your kid better than you do, sadly. I think we need a certain amount of laws to protect us from stupidity, laziness, greed, etc.
> 
> ...



Very well put Mark!!


----------



## Angi (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW Mark I can't believe someone else thinks like me. Except I also do not want my insuranse affected if you are not wearing a seat belt. Also....why do people not get that something is unsafe unless the goverment tells them it is. The goverment allows many things that people would not do if the goverment said it was unsafe, but our corrupt FDA and goverment say it is safe so we go ahead and use it. Tanning beds, Nutra Sweet, and grocery store milk are three things that come to mind that probably are unsafe. I don't like having to fight with the school so my 17 year old doesn't have to get a vaccination. Why is that the schools business?

Let me take one thing back I do think that MOST people can raise their kids better than the goverment, but I don't think kids should go unprotected from stupid, mean horrible peole.


----------



## Exhofmei (Aug 11, 2011)

Im new here, but this is an interesting topic and something I am very passionate about. I am an activist in the legalization and speak at different events and festivals on the matter. I am a 24 year old college student with a great job in health insurance and my finances aren't a problem. (for a 24 yr old at least ) I'm an avid user and have been for 8 years. Daily  Obviously, there are users with a bad rap and slump around like potatoes! But I speak to let everyone know that some of us can still use and not let it define our lives! As with everything, moderation is definitely key! Alcohol takes more lives than any other drug, I think that speaks for itself! All that aside, I think we have bigger problems... because marijuana is not legal, people are now smoking "inscents" (which are not inscents!) to get the same effect! Your 10 yr old can walk into your local convenience store and purchase it with no questions asked!! Its much more dangerous and has actually caused death... and this IS legal!! Why?


----------

